# Switzerland Super League 21-22 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 18, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
21 Sep 20:45 BSC Young Boys Bern - FC Luzern 1.95 3.50 3.75 +74 BSC Young Boys Bern - FC Luzern 
22 Sep 14:45 Grasshoppers Zurich - FC Thun 1.80 3.50 4.50 +72 Grasshoppers Zurich - FC Thun 
22 Sep 14:45 FC Lausanne-Sports - FC Zurich 4.50 3.50 1.80 +72 FC Lausanne-Sports - FC Zurich 
22 Sep 17:00 FC Sion - FC Basel 4.40 3.40 1.85 +71


----------

